# please i require assistance



## herbman (Feb 27, 2008)

i actually have a question I am about to start my second "actual" grow and this time it will be a lot more thought out and set up correctly im of course gonna grow organically but my real question is last time i grew i was on a 18/6 light cycle now i am heavily considering using a 24/7 cycle because i am using flouros throughout the entire grow (i have enough of them) but i was just wondering wether the 24/7 light will have diffrent unforseen resaults and im just asking for a little push in that direction so anybody who has done a 24/7 cycle can ya tell me a lil bout it????


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

I start mine out under flors' My Diesel that I have growing is under flor's 24/7 here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21788  I run them 24/7 to help keep the nodes nice and tight.If you go with 18/6 your plant will start to streach during lights out.IMHO,you will not go wrong running flor's 24/7 I have seen some people use flor's the whole grow.which is fine. But, because you are useing flor's your buds will not be as tight,more lose.Flor's have a hard time penatrating the conopy.So side lighting will come into play,Durining flower.Hope this helps Keep it GREEN
Also this is a good read on flor's from Mutt http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1972


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2008)

hey,


its actually 24/0 and it wont hurt to run them all the time. it will actually help  due to the fact your using them the entire grow. just keep the flos LOW and a fan on them. make sure the growroom has good ventilation too. organics are prefered as well so looks like YOUR OFF!

hope the grow goes well for you.


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

24/7...lol sorry 24 hours 7 days aweek...lol


----------



## dmack (Feb 27, 2008)

Having a 24 hour light schedule stresses the plants out. In most places around the world donst have a 24 hour a day sunshine. I know most people will argue that but its the truth. The plant needs that darkness. 18/6 is best.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 27, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Having a 24 hour light schedule stresses the plants out. In most places around the world donst have a 24 hour a day sunshine. I know most people will argue that but its the truth. The plant needs that darkness. 18/6 is best.


 
I would tend to agree with Bezerker, and the grow link he provided as evidence kinda trumps your opinion   What is your evidence to the contrary?  Not trying to shoot you down, just would like to know what you are basing your statement on.  I started mine 24/0 and it's looking super healthy and bushy.  If it would be even more healthy 18/6 I would like to know that for next time...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

Having a 24 hour light schedule stresses the plants out. In most places around the world donst have a 24 hour a day sunshine. I know most people will argue that but its the truth. The plant needs that darkness. 18/6 is best.



this statement is a farse. 



evidence to back your statement please?


----------



## dmack (Feb 28, 2008)

The evidence is right in front of us. where do you see a place where our plants have 24 hours of light? Plants arnt made to have 24hours of light. Basically 24 hours is not natural in nature it gets dark.


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 28, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> where do you see a place where our plants have 24 hours of light?


 
In my grow closet. :hubba: 

And they grow big and healthy.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 28, 2008)

I know where the sun shines for 24 hours:clap:

I sometimes keep the light on for 24 hours / 7 days a week and it stresses the plant to have shorter spaces between branches and to grow fuller in a shorter period of time. 

I do use other light cycles depending on how I feel. 

This is only my opinion and offer no proof other than my interpretation of my experience.

I think I will smoke another bowl.


----------



## herbman (Mar 2, 2008)

well thanks everybody on the input but i am heavily considering using the 24/0 cycle bcause of im using flouros


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

absolutely, go 24/7 veggie stage. if you do an 18/6 you can counter the node stretch by keeping the plants warmer at night.80-85 degrees. but its so much easier to just go 24/7. 

 you got any pics?​


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Having a 24 hour light schedule stresses the plants out. In most places around the world donst have a 24 hour a day sunshine. I know most people will argue that but its the truth. The plant needs that darkness. 18/6 is best.


  The plants will utilize as many hours of light that you allow them, for photosynthesis. 
No "dark period" is required.


----------



## herbman (Mar 2, 2008)

alright all advice is greatly appreciated and i have decided to do 24/0 light cycle


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

^^Great choice.Grow it big my friend and good luck.


----------



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

yes use 24/0 its the best i think. never tried different so i couldn't say. its just what lots of people use including me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 2, 2008)

24/0 is fine for a while but I wold recommend giving them some dark time. Maybe 4 hours after your third week. I try to stick with 24/4 and it works fine for me with many strains. 

Also if you are under flouros only I would suggest...if at all possible to give them as much sunlight as you can. Any at all is better than none and it will only benefit you in the long run.


----------

